# Newbie thank question



## arkaf (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, I have an old 20 gallon tank that used to have fish in,about 6 years ago - I think, more or less  - I have recently got more space and would like to set it up again, but I was worried about leaks, so yesterday I took the tank to the backyard and filled it up with water to see if there was water leaking. So far there isn't any, but I would like to know how long should I keep it with water until I can be certain that it is not leaking at all. Is there a set time, or will I be able to finish the experiment if when I come back from work there are no leaks still?
Thank you for help with this very basic question


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

well I know the weather is cool, but outside really only works in the summer.

If you had a place to test it with a heater it would be better. As the heat makes things expand, it might reveal some problems that doing a cold test wouldn't show.


----------



## arkaf (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you for your answer. I knew it couldn't be that easy 
I guess I can take it to the area just off the kitchen and get the heater going. Will that take a long time? It's a bit of a traffic area so it will work only if it's for no more than one or two days. What temperature should I set it up to for this test? Should it be higher than the usual temperature that I had for the tropical fish or just about the same?
Thanks again


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I do mine for 8 hours with the temp set at 86.

You'll never have temps that high under normal conditions, but in case of an ICH attack or extreme weather... 

If you haven't sprung a leak by then waiting another 40 hours is a moot point.


----------



## arkaf (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks again. I will try that then and see if I can breathe easy and start my hobby again


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

if you wanted to be safe while you are testing it indoors, try out a big rubbermmaid container. just place the tank inside, and IF it leaks, big deal, the rubermaid container will keep the surrounding areas nice and dry


----------



## arkaf (Jan 17, 2011)

adrenaline, that is a great tip  Thanks, it sounds almost obvious but I didn't think of that, yet it will make me feel more comfortable trying it inside.


----------

